# Sunday's Show and Tell... 2/27/22



## jd56 (Feb 27, 2022)

Wow, just about March again. 


Let's see what classics you've found from the past week. 
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 27, 2022)

My Fiori finally arrived from Italy and a tricycle and pedal boat project thanks to my good friend @Wayne Cannon. V/r Shawn


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 27, 2022)

I bought more Johnny lightning cars. They may not look like much but the sealed door cars are very hard to find. Especially the T Bird sealed door is really hard to find. Plus both T Birds and the GTO don’t have the painted black roof .


----------



## vincev (Feb 27, 2022)

It wasnt the bike I found.Its the Sears Crusader tires I put on it.......


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 27, 2022)

Scored a new Delta light, rear rack, set of wheels and pretty Amber reflector for the Wards Hawthorne. Got an awesome birthday card from my Daughter!


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 27, 2022)

I picked up this small Casas Grandes pot for my Mom's Birthday this Spring...





I found a couple of Fiesta San Antonio medals...I collect those, too...





...This Dukes of Hazzard "plaque/photo" was at the thrift store...





(my wife got the Geodes at the Flea Market)

Very cool Guitar Chord book from the thrift store...





Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## Kramai88 (Feb 27, 2022)

Pea Picker, Pea Picker parts and a 3 speed Fastback. Now to find some correct parts.


----------



## HEMI426 (Feb 27, 2022)

When I bought my 68 Hemi RR I got this lighter, RR long gone but the lighter never had fluid or flint in it. Might be worth a few $ now. A few interesting pics just for fun on this sunny Sunday morn. My wife won the Holley pitcher and mug set at the drag races.


----------



## kccomet (Feb 27, 2022)

lance claudel racer. I was the under bidder on this bike at copake 5 or 6 years ago. I have a thing for these 1920s 30s new york builders


----------



## BRad90 (Feb 27, 2022)

Some mail call this week. 6 Day Bike Race from 1937 came from an Auction group I follow on Facebook.

The Canby, Minnesota Bicycle plate came from @Gordon he has been a great help with getting plates I don't have.

Next Sunday, I hope to be sharing a plate that will be the oldest in my collection from another Cabe member.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 27, 2022)

Delta  NU - NITEMASTER  light set


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 27, 2022)

Delta  NU - NIGHTMASTER  light set


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 27, 2022)

Scored a replacement frame for a stalled out Shelby project this week. Super happy this project is off the back burner finally


----------



## tjkajecj (Feb 27, 2022)

1938 Colson built Firestone "Archer" badged.
Bottom bracket stamped with FS for Firestone.
Has the long seat post you seldom see.


----------



## Blue Streak (Feb 27, 2022)

1893-94 Winton made in Cleveland:


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 27, 2022)

I traded some car parts and a few vintage records and a little cash for some BMX bikes. Look for them at ML😃


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 27, 2022)

This cool 64! Thank you D


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 27, 2022)

These came up cheap.. original bronzes had to buy them..🥺


----------



## TrustRust (Feb 27, 2022)

Nice little pile of pedal era motorcycle parts..
The prest-o-lite tank has Excelsior mounts on it to incorporate the cross bar … The magneto is nice and hot 🥵 as well..


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 27, 2022)

Not my cup of tea but price was right.
Keating 
 It’ll be at ML / Monroe


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 27, 2022)

A nice set of brake levers and a Brooks 66


----------



## kunzog (Feb 27, 2022)

I just got this 1939 Victor Series 600 Full Keyboard Adding Machine


----------



## MBlue6 (Feb 27, 2022)

Just bought these 27 bike. Everything is for sale.


----------



## Nashman (Feb 27, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> My Fiori finally arrived from Italy and a tricycle and pedal boat project thanks to my good friend @Wayne Cannon. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1578501
> 
> ...



Nice Sky Tot trike, had a nice one and traded it to Memory Lane decades ago!! Those pedal boats are a gas!! I had a Jolly Roger with my Austin J 40 back in the day!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Hastings (Feb 27, 2022)

1933 nos Genesee tray and a sweet rochester badge. I already upgraded the tray I bought a month ago. Crazy thinking I had the original one for a decade before finding an upgrade.

*always buying rochester NY related advertising. (no bottles/cans) pm me anytime!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 27, 2022)

I've been not buying anything because I need to sell a lot of stuff first....
Anyway, I saw this pic from one of the Orange rides...(I think). 







It peaked my attention and I went online to find some of these...The prices were sky high, if you could find them....Well, last week when I was looking thru the new antique mall, I stumbled onto this box sitting on a shelf in a back room....





And inside were these 3 little jewels













For $30, how could I pass them up... And after talking with Joe Buffardi at the RPM Nationals, I now have the info to "Prop Up" these little fun things....


----------



## dasberger (Feb 27, 2022)

A little behind on my show and tell...  Picked up a couple of nice bikes at the end of last year and a pile of parts for some projects I still haven't posted... 

 This week I picked up a pair of prewar Rollfasts

This sweet little 20"





And a pretty nice '42 Ladies I couldn't pass up





Still has both of its Persons reflectors!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 27, 2022)

this prewar Schwinn DX tank was on the CABE *"Most Recent BUY IT NOW Items Listed on eBay"* that is at the top of every page. looked pretty terrible in the pictures but I saw the inner beauty of it. $100.00 to my door with a fairly solid horn inside as well. 

20 minutes with WD 40 and steel wool, drilled out the mounting screws and wire brushed the insides a bit. put it on my 41.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 27, 2022)

also got this bell. these are usually pretty cheap, so I have them on 4 bikes 🙂


----------



## JO BO (Feb 27, 2022)

Finally got the grips I was searching for


----------



## Jay81 (Feb 27, 2022)

These two followed me home today.
They will both be "catch and release" so look for them in the classifieds soon.


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 27, 2022)

Snagged these 2 stingrays on the way to pick up 2 bikes just for the bike licenses there from Tampa and I live not far from there so I wanted them ones in 1953 one is 1966 don’t know about the stingrays other then one is early and the other is a Junior and I even got the og seat I got the others at my local Monday Fleamarket keep us out of war for my red white and blue bike and a customer at the restaurant I work at brought me in the reflector said he kicked it in the woods and figured I would like it unfortunately he already cleaned it up but hey thanks for thinking of me. I got a phantom a couple weeks back and already had a set of fenders for it but I didn’t have the reflector now I do


----------



## Rollo (Feb 27, 2022)

... I couldn't believe my luck when this minty vintage Rickenbacker guitar case popped up on my local marketplace last week ... 
... It's made for my recently acquired Ric 325 and it fits perfectly! ...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 27, 2022)

This week a 24” drop stand arrived I needed for a build; thanks to Howard @Howard Gordon.  Also a set of Kelly bars; why do these always seem to be painted silver!   Almost every pair I have owned have been painted.  This set will be used on my 1896 John Deere bike I finally started working on today.


----------



## nick tures (Feb 27, 2022)

1968 orange krate


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 27, 2022)

Whatcha got in the rotisseri? @nick tures


----------



## Nashman (Feb 27, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> Whatcha got in the rotisseri? @nick tures



Looks like pork?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2022)

While visiting a good friend this weekend, I just happen to look up and spotted the fenders I needed to help compete my Aristocrat project.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> Whatcha got in the rotisseri? @nick tures



Looks like a unibody Ford product.


----------



## MBlue6 (Feb 27, 2022)

MBlue6 said:


> Just bought these 27 bike. Everything is for sale.
> 
> View attachment 1579028
> 
> View attachment 1579029



 Forgot about these


----------



## nick tures (Feb 28, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> Whatcha got in the rotisseri? @nick tures



a 67 mustang


----------



## flyingtaco (Feb 28, 2022)

A day late, but I  had to have my son get out of the van for me.  Local CL find, the glass is a perfect match to a window that I bought a couple years ago. the window came out of an old church. The doors I was told were on a house built in the 20s that was being remodeled.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 28, 2022)

flyingtaco said:


> A day late, but I  had to have my son get out of the van for me.  Local CL find, the glass is a perfect match to a window that I bought a couple years ago. the window came out of an old church. The doors I was told were on a house built in the 20s that was being remodeled. View attachment 1579770
> 
> View attachment 1579771



That slag glass door looks like a real spook-er!


----------

